# Finally!!



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

We have been planning this new driveway and travel trailer pad since the day we moved in back in 05. A few years ago I was planning to start the construction when the bottom fell out of the market so I opted to hold onto my cash. The drive is in such bad shape with the cracking and separation it had become a hazard for the kids to play on and even my parents to walk on so the time has finally come. Not to mention the travel trailer in the back yard sitting in the mud and the overhead power line that I have to prop up every time I move the trailer (power lines are being moved underground). Who would have thought you could get excited about concrete, must be getting old


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice. How many yards of concrete are you using?


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

joeymac said:


> Nice. How many yards of concrete are you using?


Good question, I'll have to check


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

mmmm rebar LOL


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Really!!!

It hasn't rained like this at one time in two years! Demo a drive way and the cats and dogs come down........... this sucks!!


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, that really does. The biggest problem is you really should recompact the base underneath again or you will have settlement and cracking issues on your slab. Did you put some crush gravel down underneath or are you planning to put the slab on native material??



jayger said:


> Really!!!
> 
> It hasn't rained like this at one time in two years! Demo a drive way and the cats and dogs come down........... this sucks!!


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

joeymac said:


> Nice. How many yards of concrete are you using?


62 yards

Finally started pouring concrete today...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking job!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

When do you start having the 747's landing there ?









Congrats and it looks awesome.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Now to let it cure, some clean up, finish the electrical and I can bring my Outback back home........ Oh,and write the final check

So happy


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice... very jealous. Make sure to coronate it properly now. I don't advocate breaking a whole bottle on it as that would be...well, alcohol abuse. Maybe just spill a few drops on it while you enjoy the rest of the beverage











jayger said:


> Now to let it cure, some clean up, finish the electrical and I can bring my Outback back home........ Oh,and write the final check
> 
> So happy


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

So nice to have my TT back where it belongs!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

jayger said:


> Who would have thought you could get excited about concrete, must be getting old


All I know is... having your RV at home where it can be observed everyday eases the mind. Congrats on the pour! May your drying time be correct and your troweling be smooth.









I noticed the the supervisor in the number five photo was taking notes or calling the county for a permit.







Dang inspectors always want the depth of fill better compacted!!!









I really like your Arkansas utility pole. I seen them when visitin' cousins.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Leedek said:


> Who would have thought you could get excited about concrete, must be getting old


All I know is... having your RV at home where it can be observed everyday eases the mind. Congrats on the pour! May your drying time be correct and your troweling be smooth.









I noticed the the supervisor in the number five photo was taking notes or calling the county for a permit.







Dang inspectors always want the depth of fill better compacted!!!









I really like your Arkansas utility pole. I seen them when visitin' cousins.
[/quote]

The supervisor in the number five photo is the boss, and she is very happy with her new drive, the kids can skate without the obstacles (but it did make them better skaters, scooter riders ect. LOL). And really uped our homes curb appeal.


----------

